# Audi RS4 Photo/Video Shoot - New Diffuser



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Hi Guys

In order to show off a new carbon fibre rear diffuser, I gave the car a good clean and took loads and loads of pics, and a video, and thought I'd share the result!

The story behind the diffuser/valance is that I've fancied a part like this ever seeing pics of a race RS4 that had one custom made. I reached out to dozens of companies, eventually finding a chap on the RS246 forum that could help. After months of planning, 3D scanning RS4 bumpers, CAD designs etc he managed to pull it off! It's real CF, and he is now selling them through his company. I got the first one produced, and he's using the pics and vid of my car to promote the item.

The car is coated in gTechniq crystal serum and EXO v3, so prep for the shoot was just a snowfoam, 2 bucket wash, dry, and going over with gTechniq quick detailer. Still comes up as good as when the coatings were first applied.

N.B. Due to copyright policy on the music I used in the vid, it might not work in certain browsers on mobile devices.














































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice car and not OTT with the mods. Great photos too.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Awesome V8 which I approve of naturally! :thumb:
Beautiful rear CF looks stunning and great photos too. I hope you got a great discount for using yours as the promo :thumb:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

That looks awesome.

Is the fitting the same for the saloon?

Cheers

Crackers


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

That looks really really good. Great photos too.


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

a car of dreams , awesome ,just luv the sound track from the exhausts.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Great video! Did you shoot it yourself?


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

i guess thats the only view most will see out on the road


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks guys!

Yep, all the pics and vid are my doing - with a little Sony A6000 mirrorless camera (smaller than a DSLR), believe it or not. It takes great pics once you throw a decent lens on it; selling my Nikon DSLR and binned my camcorder, as this thing does it all.

I did indeed get a decent discount for being the promo car, and knocking up the video. 

The diffuser will go on the saloon and Avant B7 RS4. It's a bodyshop installation as there's a bit of chopping involved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Great car, great pics 

Fellow a6000 user here  Great cameras

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Looks cool, says video is not available.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I don't do German cars but this one is lovely.


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

awesome car


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

camerashy said:


> Looks cool, says video is not available.


It's the music! YouTube copyright rules stops it playing on some browsers on a mobile device. Annoying

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Cracking video, the sound track brings it all together :thumb:


----------



## Daytonamc (May 17, 2011)

Great Vid Faisal,

Did I miss you posting this on 246?


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Daytonamc said:


> Great Vid Faisal,
> 
> Did I miss you posting this on 246?


Thanks mate!

Possibly - I did put it up in the "Interest in rear diffuser.." thread in the B7 RS4 section

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is absolutely stunning :argie:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Stunning.


----------



## Daytonamc (May 17, 2011)

FJ1000 said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Possibly - I did put it up in the "Interest in rear diffuser.." thread in the B7 RS4 section
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate, I must of missed it!:thumb:


----------



## aiza55 (Apr 28, 2014)

I absolutely love this Audi car! Vale to the this amazing engine - sad to see it go. I have been fortunate enough to drive a few on a racetrack and the flexibility of this engine is just incredible - and the sound.


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Now with new wheels!
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice motor that, some lovely mods, well done,


----------



## Gedo (Apr 5, 2017)

New wheels, and car overall, look fab 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Another vid, testing out an external mic with the exhaust noise...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

God that sounds awesome.
What model audi was it that you had a play with? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

rob267 said:


> God that sounds awesome.
> What model audi was it that you had a play with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Cheers!

It was a C7 A6 TDi, not sure what engine but it was torquey!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

FJ1000 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> It was a C7 A6 TDi, not sure what engine but it was torquey!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seemed to fly off down the road.
Love your car mate.
I own a lowly s3. Would love a v8 audi. 😍😍

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow what a difference that new diffuser makes. You must be pleased with that it looks great


----------



## Jonika21 (May 27, 2014)

That sound is insane ! Epic mate, nice motor 

Enviado do meu SM-T580 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Stunning car! Looks great!


----------



## Staticsri (May 5, 2017)

That is one stunning rs4,love the bbs rims,great work fella


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Tremendous looking Audi that, great little mod on the diff and some other subtle mods as well, nice job so far!


----------



## andyfish (Feb 4, 2006)

That is the dogs danglies!


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Very nice, looks the business.


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I still love an Audi RS4. They look such a presence on the road.

That is one lovely car you have there :thumb:


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

Who painted the calipers they look nice finish...


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Streeto said:


> Who painted the calipers they look nice finish...


I'm not 100% but I think it was KDS in gillingham. It was done by the previous owner of the car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

